# Your favourite sad song



## Spoony

Having a conversation with a friend about favourite sad songs (berate me if you must ) What's yours?

Some we came up with:


----------



## SBM

You first!


----------



## Spoony

SBM said:


> You first!


OP edited


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Natalie

Don't know how to embed them


----------



## m1pui




----------



## Spoony

There's always this too...











This should Embed it Natalie:


----------



## Natalie

Figured it out  (I was trying [youtube ] [ / youtube]
and the link - it's cos it was doing https:// :wall:


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Natalie




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## SBM

and
for the weeks my wife to be and I were miles apart...


----------



## Natalie




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Kerr




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Natalie




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## LSpec

tuesdays gone


----------



## Wingnuts

DJ X-Ray said:


> Boyz II Men - End of The Road - YouTube


This is one of mine

Also Dj Sammy Heavan Candle light remix


----------



## CraigQQ

This one reminds me of my friends funeral.










and probably my favourite "sad song" of all...


----------



## georgeandpeppa




----------



## georgeandpeppa

^^ Kills me everytime but i love it


----------



## GarveyVW

The Jam - The Bitterest Pill






Chicago - Hard To Say I'm Sorry


----------



## Kerr

Can't find an original video. You can hear the sing though.


----------



## ivor




----------



## Naranto

Played for my father at my mothers funeral


----------



## JMorty

These are all great.

What do you think of this?


----------



## James Bagguley

Some nice choices there (sniff) 
I feel a bit crazy posting this, because im a bloke, but its pretty charged emotionally, played at a mates funeral:





Maybe a bit up beat but pretty cool imo:





Ok, it seems to be being a douche and not embedding it for me either?!


----------



## nichol4s

quite a sad one if listed to


----------



## xlfive

Got banned this one,some folk decided it was to sad and started topping themselves

Bobby Goldboro - honey


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## CLS500Benz

Snow Patrol - New York 

Can't think of anything else atm knackered :lol:


----------



## Patr1ck

DiRe straits - brOthers in arms


----------



## svended

This one will always stick with me. 
(Prefer the original with Garth Brooks, but can never find for all the Ronan Keating ones and the ones of Yanks in there bedroom with a guitar doing a cover)






This one got me through my childhood.


----------



## Junior Bear

Johnny cash's cover of 'hurt' by NIN


Staind - Epiphany


----------



## Doc943

Verve - The Drugs Don't Work


----------



## VW STEVE.




----------



## CK888




----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Rayner

DJ X-Ray said:


>


Haven't listened to that for years. :thumb: good song.


----------



## DJ X-Ray




----------



## Captain Peanut

Not sure if this is going to work from a mobile but mine is probably Behind Blue Eyes by The Who


----------



## Naddy37

Katherine Jenkins - "Time to Say Goodbye"

Played at my Dads funeral. 5 years on, and I still can't fully listen to it.....


----------



## gérard83




----------



## gérard83

:[URL=//www.youtube.com/embed/VjEq-r2agqc]//www.youtube.com/embed/VjEq-r2agqc


----------



## 50Cal Detailing




----------



## DJ X-Ray

This song is dedicated to my cousin Ricky, who was taken before his time. Can't listen to it tbh. Love you Rick. Gone, but not forgotten..


----------



## steviebabe0

Queen-"Love of my Life" personel fave of mine (



)


----------



## Junkers_GTi

I guess I have no ''favorite'' but there are quite a few songs that make me feel really sad. Here there's an example for it, quite dark I should say too..






sorry, don't know how to embed directly here, any help will be appreciated


----------



## Crafty

On a first listen it might sound fairly up tempo, but listen again.
To be honest quite a bit of her stuff is melancholic. This is from "The sound of white".






Going back nearly 20 years, after a stillborn first album Ocean Colour Scene arrived on the scene with Moseley Shoals, produced by Brendan Lynch. 
A few years later they released a mostly acoustic album called B-Sides, Seasides & Freerides. It's got the original incarnation of "The Circle" on it which is miles better than the single they released. Worth checking out the album.
Last track on the album is this






Forwards a few years, again Brendan Lynch and Paul Weller help out friend Carleen Anderson on her album Blessed Burden (Again the whole album is worth checking out). 
The daughter of Bobby Byrd and Vicky Anderson (sang with James Brown back in the 60s) you may remember her from The Young Disciples. 
Voice of an angel. Her cover of a Van Morrison track.






Late 1966. The infamous John Mayall's Bluesbreakers had just released "The blues breakers with Eric Clapton" album. Already proclaimed to be "god" by graffiti across London, Clapton left the band to form Cream.

He was replaced by a short, quiet 20 year old who Mayall, ever the showman proclaimed would be better than Clapton - the person he was speaking of was Peter Green. 
Around a year later Green also left the band and formed Fleetwood Mac, soon joined by John McVie and Mick Fleetwood from the Bluesbreakers along with Jeremy Spencer and a little later Danny Kirwan they achieved worldwide success. 
It wasn't to last. Green, hooked on LSD rapidly deteriorated mentally and left the band in mid 1970. The band eventually turn into the 70s pop super group with the album Rumours.

Green has suffered with poor mental health ever since, enduring years of ****tails of prescribed drugs and even electric shock therapy. He was even found working as a grave digger at one point.

He recorded a couple of albums in the early 80s, and then the mid 90s with Nigel Watson in "Peter Green's Splinter Group" and then again about 5 years ago as "Peter Green & Friends".

Green claims he was never much of a songwriter but for my money, this is just about perfect.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

have a soft spot for this saddie (or is it saddo) lol:


----------



## Melkor

Mad season 
River of deceit


----------



## furby-123

dont look down from the movie biker boys, its a great song, and gives me alot of memories of lost family


----------



## Mrizzle

I don't know that it's my favourite (but then I don't think I could choose just one) but I do love this one:


----------



## cheekymonkey

yellow submarine by the Beatles, that was one sad song


----------



## Lespaul

Please don't go by Barcelona

Darren


----------



## muzzer

Pearl Jam's Black if i want something to keep me grounded

If i'm feeling morose and want to mope about, then

Moby's Why does my heart feel so bad.


----------



## davo3587

Take that ( Rule the world ).

It was played at my mates 8yr old daughters funeral.


----------



## S63

Tend not to listen to much music that I find sad, like music to be uplifting, however my favourite album does include one very sad track.

Many artists that I saw and enjoyed over the years have succumbed to drugs etc...Keith Moon, John Entwistle, Jimi Hendrix, Brian Jones, Freddie Mercury but the one guy I never saw but wish I had was Syd Barrett, without Syd there would have been no Pink Floyd and I am certain had he not gone off the rails would have gone on to become a rock superstar for many years to come, so very talented and enigmatic.

Roger and Dave paid their tributes to a friend


----------



## S63

cheekymonkey said:


> yellow submarine by the Beatles, that was one sad song


Why?


----------



## GarveyVW

> Tend not to listen to much music that I find sad, like music to be uplifting, however my favourite album does include one very sad track.
> 
> Many artists that I saw and enjoyed over the years have succumbed to drugs etc...Keith Moon, John Entwistle, Jimi Hendrix, Brian Jones, Freddie Mercury but the one guy I never saw but wish I had was Syd Barrett, without Syd there would have been no Pink Floyd and I am certain had he not gone off the rails would have gone on to become a rock superstar for many years to come, so very talented and enigmatic.
> 
> Roger and Dave paid their tributes to a friend


One bad acid trip that he never fully returned from. His appearance at Abbey Road when Floyd were recording the Wish You Were Here album was shocking to them. They did not even recognise him for a while. The picture of him at that time was shocking.


----------



## davo3587

On that note, there were plenty of Pink floyd documentaries on last night. Truly enjoyed them one after another.


----------



## carl robson

Queensryche silent lucidity

The things my father said black stone cherry


----------



## S63

davo3587 said:


> On that note, there were plenty of Pink floyd documentaries on last night. Truly enjoyed them one after another.


That's my viewing for this evening, are they old rehashed repeats or new material?


----------

